# Free HD brackets for Series 1



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a pair of HD brackets from a Series 1 Philips box that I no longer need. I'm willing to send one or both to someone for free if they will cover the postage. They will fit in a Priority Mail flat rate small box. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

These have been taken.


----------

